# Panasonic soundbar SC-HTB8



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

hi all, was about to sell a Panasonic Soundbar Home Theatre Audio System on Facebook, but now thinking of keeping it for myself, but trying to work out what cables i need for it to connect to a Samsung TV?

the tv has the red/white/yellow RCA cable socket/scart adapter set up at moment, but the sounder has a red and black cable connections sockets



















any help would be much appreciated :thumb:


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

The yellow phono plug on the TV is for video, the red and white are your audio plugs. 

I suspect black on TV = white on sound bar, so I’d try red to red and see if it’s right or not :thumb:


----------



## RCCampus (Jun 24, 2016)

I think you'd be looking for an RCA to RCA cable


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

I’d be going with the optical in.


----------



## bluechimp (Dec 21, 2017)

Go with optical mate. Delicate cables but superior in terms of input/output.

It’s the top one:- “Digital Audio In”.


----------



## nbray67 (Mar 22, 2012)

As above, Optical cable, nice n simple connection between the 2.


----------



## Peter77 (May 29, 2016)

As mentioned. Optical cable, nice and easy.


----------



## James_R (Jun 28, 2007)

If your Samsung TV has an optical digital output, as the guys say above, go for optical cable.

Pure digital signal = best sound quality

I have one of these cables from my tv to the Denon home cinema amp, instead of separate cables from the Playstation, Bluray, Sky box etc.

I use the HDMI cables to take video and sound to the tv, then just one cable to take all the sound back to the amp.

I don't have the amp on all the time, this setup means I can still listen to sound through the tv when the amp is not plugged in


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

James_R said:


> If your Samsung TV has an optical digital output, as the guys say above, go for optical cable.
> 
> Pure digital signal = best sound quality
> 
> ...


 that just confused me :lol:

not sure i have an optical connection now, i have the Samsung UE46EH5000


----------



## James_R (Jun 28, 2007)

bidderman1969 said:


> that just confused me :lol:
> 
> not sure i have an optical connection now, i have the Samsung UE46EH5000


Hehe sorry 

Your TV does have a digital optical output, I've just checked.

Any sound you get out your tv, will be output to your soundbar if you connect it with the optical cable.


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

James_R said:


> Hehe sorry
> 
> Your TV does have a digital optical output, I've just checked.
> 
> Any sound you get out your tv, will be output to your soundbar if you connect it with the optical cable.


ordered an optical cable, just tried it, and just won't go into the rear of the tv, there's only one type right?


----------



## garage_dweller (Apr 10, 2018)

There's only one type of optical cable but they can be tricky to line up. You've removed the cover I take it 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

garage_dweller said:


> There's only one type of optical cable but they can be tricky to line up. You've removed the cover I take it
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


to be honest, i couldn't get the tv off the wall!!! so i just felt around, and hoped for the best !!! :lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## James_R (Jun 28, 2007)

As garage dweller says, there is usually a protective cover on the tip of the connector.
You'll have to remove it (probably both ends tbh) before you can fit the cable in to the output socket.

The end of the cable connector has a rounded/faceted top and a flat bottom, so needs to be fitted a particular way round.


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

James_R said:


> As garage dweller says, there is usually a protective cover on the tip of the connector.
> You'll have to remove it (probably both ends tbh) before you can fit the cable in to the output socket.
> 
> The end of the cable connector has a rounded/faceted top and a flat bottom, so needs to be fitted a particular way round.


i'll give it another go, and double sure there isn't a cover on it


----------

